# [SOLVED] Chassis Fan Control



## helios19

Hi All,

I just bought two cheap 120mm chassis fans as it's for another PC (not my own) which is just going to be used for general purposes. I just want to know how to control the fan speed?

The fans are plugged directly into the PSU. From what I've read, fans attached directly to the PSU always work at 100% speed. I can't figure out how to connect it to my motherboard, since it has a PSU connector?

My Specs are as follows:

*Processor:* - Can't remember! ^^;
*M/B:* ASUS P5L-MX Rev 1.02
*HDD:* Seagate 250GB 7200RPM
*Memory:* Corsair 4GB (2x2GB) 800MHZ DDR2 (VS2GB800D2)
*Video:* Integrated
*DVD:* ASUS QuietTrack
*Case:* Unknown
*PSU:* AcBel 350W (API5PC1L)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## JimE

*Re: Chassis Fan Control*

You will need to get a fan controller. There are numerous brands/models available: 5.25" Controllers | Page 1 | Sort By: Product Title A-Z - FrozenCPU.com


----------



## helios19

*Re: Chassis Fan Control*



Dogg said:


> You will need to get a fan controller. There are numerous brands/models available: 5.25" Controllers | Page 1 | Sort By: Product Title A-Z - FrozenCPU.com *


Hmmm, that seems quite expensive. I did read that there were 3 pin adapters that could be connected to the fan. Could that be connected to the Motherboard? ...and can the fan be controlled if connected to the motherboard?

...or is the fan controller the only option?


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: Chassis Fan Control*

Do you have unused fan headers on the motherboard?


----------



## helios19

*Re: Chassis Fan Control*

Yeah. None are used.

I just have one new no-name 120mm exhaust fan installed in the top-rear. I intend to put another in the front (if I can decrease the sound).


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: Chassis Fan Control*

Then the adapters are the way to go.


----------



## helios19

*Re: Chassis Fan Control*

Could you give me link for the correct adapter, I'm not 100% what it looks like. I want to be sure I get the right thing this time! xD


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: Chassis Fan Control*

Is the fan wire long enough to reach the header?


----------



## helios19

*Re: Chassis Fan Control*

The back one is... I don't think the front one will be long enough though. :S


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: Chassis Fan Control*

See if you can connect the rear 2 pin fan connector to pins 1 & 2 on the fan header.









If that works then you only need a extension for the front fan.

This is a 3 pin fan/header extension> 3 Pin Fan Extension Cable 12" Sleeved [3PINEXT12] : Performance-PCs.com, ... sleeve it and they will come


----------



## helios19

*Re: Chassis Fan Control*

My fan doesn't come with that connector.

Here is a link to the fan I purchased:

IJK Online Store IT / Computers


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: Chassis Fan Control*

I can't tell from that image, is this what it looks like?


----------



## gcavan

*Re: Chassis Fan Control*

Fan has only a 4-pin molex pass through.

OP requires something like this in order to use a motherboard connector:
3 Pin Female Standard Power Connector to 4 Pin Female Standard Power Connector - FrozenCPU.com


----------



## helios19

*Re: Chassis Fan Control*

Yes, what Gcavan linked to is what I'm after!

Thanks all for your help.


----------



## JimE

*Re: Chassis Fan Control*

A few thoughts. 

First, I don't recommend using motherboard fan headers. You are increasing the power load on the motherboard power circuitry. Which in itself isn't a big deal, but if you are a gamer or power user that stresses the hardware (ie: high cpu usage), then that power is better used keeping the important bits properly supplied with clean power. Also, increased load, increases heat.

Second, not all motherboards have speed control on the fan headers. The cpu header typically has BIOS control. The other headers are typically just full power.


FYI: the above link was just to provide examples (although they are a great company and their prices are reasonable). In any case, there are NUMEROUS options available, from cheap to expensive.


----------



## helios19

*Re: Chassis Fan Control*

Hi Dogg,

This particular PC will be used for just general purposes. There will be no games, video/photo editing or any resource intensive tasks. Perhaps watching movies off DVD will be the most intensive thing we do with it.

All I want to do is control the newley installed 120mm fan. It is sooo loud, practically like standing on an air-strip while a plane takes off. Not something that can be easily ignored. The motherboard manual doesn't state whether it's possible or not. When I googled it, 99% of links refer to the cpu fan speed control.

The case come with 3 potential fan placements. 2 x 120mm and 1x 80mm.


----------



## JimE

*Re: Chassis Fan Control*

If you aren't having heat issues, you likely don't even need additional fans. Especially on a PC with not much load. 

With that said, I use dedicated fan controllers and I purchase quiet fans. Cheap/loud fans are quite often still loud even when they are slowed (at least compared to a quality quiet fan).

In any event, the decision is up to you.


----------



## helios19

*Re: Chassis Fan Control*

If I take that out, I won't have any chassis fans at all. Would that be okay for just general use?


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: Chassis Fan Control*

What's the chance of returning it and getting a decent fan with the correct connector?


----------



## Johnny1982

*Re: Chassis Fan Control*

I too have a fan controller and it works the best. I've got 2 CM Sickleflow fans running off it and it was the only fan controller in my area that could actually turn my fans off completely including the LED lights. I didn't connect my CPU to it, as I feel its best to let the CPU temp dictate the desired fanspeed. 

My fan controller: DEEPCOOL - Accessory - ROCKMAN(PWM)

2x 120mm Fans: SickleFlow 120 2000 RPM Blue LED - Cooler Master - Leading Provider of Computer Case | Cooler | Power Supply


----------



## helios19

*Re: Chassis Fan Control*



Wrench97 said:


> What's the chance of returning it and getting a decent fan with the correct connector?


I could, but it would seem awkward asking for a refund for 2 cheap $7 fans. ^^;

I'm gonna try my luck with adapters and see how I go.

@Johnny1982: I don't think it's worth it on a cheap out-dated system. Thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## helios19

*Re: Chassis Fan Control*

I got my hands on a chassis FAN with a 3pin motherboard connector and realized that this specific motherboard doesn't support fan speed control.

I guess the only option is a dedicated fan controller. However, I've decided to go with smaller fans connected directly to the PSU.

Thanks for all the help guys! :thumb:


----------

